# Changer le DD de mon iMac



## eric_pnc (12 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

mon iMac commence à vieillir et je tente de le mettre à jour;
je suis donc passé recemment de 8 à 20Go de Ram et aimerais à présent changer le disque dur à plateau pour un SSD.
Or, il semble qu'en raison d'une sonde gérant la vitesse du ventilateur, cette opération ne soit pas possible.
Existe-il un moyen hard ou soft qui puisse rendre cette opération compatible avec mon iMac?
Macway me sort une liste de SSD qui semblen
Mon iMac:
*Apple iMac "Core i5" 2.7 27-Inch (Mid-2011) *

D'avance merci

eric


----------



## Geekfou (12 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour , ça ne comporte aucun problème , tu peux installer un SSD à la place de ton SuperDrive et par la suite te faire un Fusion Drive 
https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installation+d'un+second+SSD+dans+l'iMac+Intel+27-Inch+EMC+2429/7575


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Novembre 2015)

Salut

Tu as aussi la solution du SSD dans un boitier externe Thunderbolt. Gros avantage : Tu n'as pas à ouvrir la bête.
Inconvenient : les boitiers thunderbolt sont un peu cher.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Novembre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> Bonjour , ça ne comporte aucun problème , tu peux installer un SSD à la place de ton SuperDrive et par la suite te faire un Fusion Drive
> https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installation+d'un+second+SSD+dans+l'iMac+Intel+27-Inch+EMC+2429/7575


Je ne pense pas que ce soit en remplacement du SuperDrive, mais c'est plutôt un ajout (d'où le nombre d'opérations et la complexité).


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2015)

eric_pnc a dit:


> Or, il semble qu'en raison d'une sonde gérant la vitesse du ventilateur, cette opération ne soit pas possible.


Pas dans un modèle de 2011, car il n'y a pas de sonde, le firmware des disques durs est modifié et géré par OS X. C'est tout à fait possible, il suffit après d'installer Macs Fan Control.

Sinon OWC vend un kit permettant d'utiliser le 3ème connecteur SATA qui est bien caché. Ce kit inclus la nappe supplémentaire et il n'y aura jamais de problème avec les ventilateurs. Par contre le prix est un peu élevé, mais c'est de la qualité.


----------



## eric_pnc (13 Novembre 2015)

merci pour vos réponses.
Petite précisions: je ne souhaite pas remplacer mon lecteur superdrive par un SSD mais changer le DD actuel pour un SSD.
J'avais demandé à un réparateur Apple un devis pour effectuer cette opération;
420€ avec un Samsung 850 Evo de 500go (195€HT pour le SSD)...


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

Pour le SSD, il y va fort pour le prix qui est HT, on le trouve sur Amazon pour 165 € TTC.


----------



## eric_pnc (13 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

Devis un peu salé, surtout le prix du SSD.

Sinon, je serais curieux de savoir comment il va s'y prendre vu qu'il n'y a pas de sonde externe et le firmware du SSD ne pourra pas être modifié aux normes d'Apple ?

Comment va être géré la vitesse du ventilateur de l'ancien disque dur vu qu'il était géré par OS X via une modification du firmware ?


----------



## Geekfou (13 Novembre 2015)

Même avis que *Locke *c'est saler est le Mr veux se faire une bonne marge 
SSD Samsung 850 EVO 500Go *165 €*
Adaptateur SSD iMac *10 €*
C'est les prix de départ pour c'est produit


----------



## eric_pnc (16 Novembre 2015)

bon, j'ai a priori trouvé un technicien qui me fait le boulot pour 70€;
Charge à moi d'acheter le matos.
Plus qu'à.
Merci pour vos commentaires.
Dernière petite question: Quel SSD me recommandez-vous?
Est-ce que le Samsung sort vraiment du lot?

eric


----------



## Geekfou (16 Novembre 2015)

SSD Crucial bon rapport qualité prix , garantie entre 3 et 5 ans 
SSD Samsung Evo ou Pro plus chère bonne qualité , garantie entre 5 ans et 10 ans


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2015)

Dans l'ensemble et depuis un petit moment, il en ressort à travers les forums, que la marque Crucial est largement privilégiée.


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2015)

ce n'est pas ce que j'ai lu du bx200
http://macbidouille.com/news/2015/11/05/le-crucial-bx200-decoit


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2015)

Je viens de voir, mais pour la série des BX200, et je trouve très curieux qu'il y est aussi peu de retours négatifs de tous les testeurs des magazines ou forums.


----------



## jcfaggia (20 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
J'ai le même iMac. Je n'ai pas envie de le démonter, aussi j'ai mis un ssd 240 Go externe en thunderbolt en disque système.  j'ai El Capitan installé  sur ce ssd et sur le disque interne au cas ou... Je travaille sur ce ssd, mais j'ai conservé tous mes médias sur le disque origine,  photos, musiques, vidéos.
Ca marche du feu de dieu , démarrage el Capitan en 35 secondes sur le ssd ( 1 mn 20 sur le disque interne), je n'ai rien démonté, donc rien cassé. 
Le tout pour 300€.


----------



## WalterWhite (28 Novembre 2015)

eric_pnc a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> mon iMac commence à vieillir et je tente de le mettre à jour;
> je suis donc passé recemment de 8 à 20Go de Ram et aimerais à présent changer le disque dur à plateau pour un SSD.
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai fait cette opération sur mon imac mid-2011 21,5", remplacement du disque dur par un ssd. Du coup les ventilateurs tournaient à fond vu l'absence du contrôleur du disque dur. J'utilise un petit soft SSD FAN CONTROL qui est gratuit avec des mise à jour régulières et qui marche impeccable ! Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas.


----------



## Paparems (2 Décembre 2015)

WalterWhite a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait cette opération sur mon imac mid-2011 21,5", remplacement du disque dur par un ssd. Du coup les ventilateurs tournaient à fond vu l'absence du contrôleur du disque dur. J'utilise un petit soft SSD FAN CONTROL qui est gratuit avec des mise à jour régulières et qui marche impeccable ! Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas.


Quel SSD as tu installé dans ton iMac car je suis sur le point de passer le cap et je dispose du même iMac mais après avoir bien regarder les SSD sur les forum etc je me tenterai bien le EVO 850 Pro !


----------



## Paparems (2 Décembre 2015)

plutôt le EVO tout court en fait car beaucoup moins cher et extrêmement proche en perf apparemment...


----------



## Geekfou (2 Décembre 2015)

Paparems a dit:


> plutôt le EVO tout court en fait car beaucoup moins cher et extrêmement proche en perf apparemment...


la différence en le EVO et le EVO PRO, c’est le type mémoire utilisé, de la TLC pour l’EVO et de la MLC pour l’EVO PRO 
Un peu de lecture 
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/glossaire/memoire-mlc-slc-tlc


----------



## sandykil (4 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Devis un peu salé, surtout le prix du SSD.
> 
> Sinon, je serais curieux de savoir comment il va s'y prendre vu qu'il n'y a pas de sonde externe et le firmware du SSD ne pourra pas être modifié aux normes d'Apple ?
> 
> Comment va être géré la vitesse du ventilateur de l'ancien disque dur vu qu'il était géré par OS X via une modification du firmware ?



Bonjour à tous 
Excusez moi de déterrer un peu ce sujet mais j'ai installé un SSD 1To evo 850 sur un imac de mi 2011 à l'instant et je l'ai mis en plus de mon disque d'origine. En suivant le tuto de OWC. Mes ventilos tournent à fond... Alors j'ia cru comprendre qu'il y avait une histoire de contrôle de temperature et éventuellement de sonde mais j'avoue m'y perdre. Est ce qu'il faut que j'install mac control fans ? et si oui va t il gérer la température seul ou est ce moi qui devra juger selon les logiciels que j'utilise si le mac prend un coup de chaud ou non ?
J'avoue ne pas être très rassurée... comment peut on faire pour ne pas avoir besoin de ce logiciel et que la température et les ventilateur s'auto gèrent ?
Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Février 2016)

Salut

Tu peux regarder du coté de SSD FanControl : http://exirion.net/ssdfanctrl/

Voir ceci :


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2016)

sandykil a dit:


> comment peut on faire pour ne pas avoir besoin de ce logiciel et que la température et les ventilateur s'auto gèrent ?


Le firmware des disques durs certifiés Apple sont modifiés et OS X gère la régulation des ventilateurs en fonction de la charge du processeur.

Pour ton modèle, tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de shunter _(relier les 2 contacts entre eux du petit connecteur)_ le connecteur et d'utiliser un logiciel comme Macs Fan Control.

Si ce petit connecteur est bien en place, il ne sert à rien vu que le firmware d'un disque dur acheté n'importe ou n'est pas modifié suivant le protocole d'Apple.


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

Ok Locke j'ai shunter le connecteur que l'on doit normalement brancher au  disque dur d'origine et j'ai laissé branché l'autre connecteur à la carte mère. c'est bien comme ça qu'il faut faire ?
Et cela doit produire quoi comme effet ? arrêter les ventilos de tourner au démarrage de l'ordi ? 
car moi ils tournent toujours
Alors ok j'ai installé mac control fans mais au démarrage peut on faire qq chose pour qu'ils ne se mettent pas en route immédiatement ?


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2016)

sandykil a dit:


> Alors ok j'ai installé mac control fans mais au démarrage peut on faire qq chose pour qu'ils ne se mettent pas en route immédiatement ?


Quelle est la vitesse que t'affiche Macs Fan Control ?

Par défaut, ca devrait tourner à 1200 tr/mn...





...sinon teste en retirant le shunt.


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Quelle est la vitesse que t'affiche Macs Fan Control ?
> 
> Par défaut, ca devrait tourner à 1200 tr/mn...
> 
> ...



Et bien j'ai trois ventilateurs moi dans le mac control fans et ils sont presque tous au  max en automatique apres je peux les baisser mais bon à la main quoi et du coup ben si ça chauffe il resteront toujours au meme niveau de ventil... c'est pas terrible.
Je pensais que le shunt évitait la mise en route des ventilateurs au démarrage moi. Ce n'est pas le cas alors ?
Rien ne peut empecher les ventilateurs de tourner à fond au démarrage ?


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2016)

sandykil a dit:


> Rien ne peut empecher les ventilateurs de tourner à fond au démarrage ?


Non, il faut faire un réglage manuel et c'est logique vu que le SSD ne possède pas de firmware modifié pour que OS X gère la régulation des ventilateurs.


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Non, il faut faire un réglage manuel et c'est logique vu que le SSD ne possède pas de firmware modifié pour que OS X gère la régulation des ventilateurs.



Oui en effet je comprends.
Par contre là je commence à flipper bien bien, j'ai retiré le ssd, j'ai remis tout comme avant avec mon disque dur d'origine. et la les ventilos tournent encore a fond. J'ai fait un Pram et un reset SMC et rien à faire... heu là c'est pas normal hein ??


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2016)

sandykil a dit:


> J'ai fait un Pram et un reset SMC et rien à faire... heu là c'est pas normal hein ??


Tu as bien remis le connecteur dans le bon sens ?


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as bien remis le connecteur dans le bon sens ?


Oui il y a un détrompeur coté disque dur et coté carte mere aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2016)

Tu refais un SMC et un NVRAM, tu éteints ton iMac complètement, laisse passer 3 minutes et relance-le.


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Tu refais un SMC et un NVRAM, tu éteints ton iMac complètement, laisse passer 3 minutes et relance-le.


J'ai fait ce que tu as dis et j'ai toujours le soucis ... là je flippe complet ...


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2016)

sandykil a dit:


> J'ai fait ce que tu as dis et j'ai toujours le soucis ... là je flippe complet ...


Et que se passe t'il avec Macs Fan Control, tu peux reprendre la main en manuel sur les ventilateurs ?

Si oui, descend les tous à 1200 tr/mn, attends 3 minutes, éteints ton iMac et rallume-le.


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Et que se passe t'il avec Macs Fan Control, tu peux reprendre la main en manuel sur les ventilateurs ?
> 
> Si oui, descend les tous à 1200 tr/mn, attends 3 minutes, éteints ton iMac et rallume-le.


Je n'ai pas d'os fonctionnel sur ce disque là... j'ai du faire une betise et le formater sans faire expres et du coup il ne démarre pas sur un OSX donc pas de mac control fans de dispo. c'est sur le ssd que j'ai remis ma time machine et que j'ai installé mac control fans mais la ce ssd n'est plus dans mon imac actuellement

Est ce que cela pourrait etre a cause du shunt ? qq chose serait mal foutu dans le connecteur ? j'ai pourtant évidement retiré le petit fil que j'avais mis dedans...


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2016)

sandykil a dit:


> Je n'ai pas d'os fonctionnel sur ce disque là...


Comment veux-tu que sans OS X le système gère les ventilateurs ?


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Comment veux-tu que sans OS X le système gère les ventilateurs ?


Mais le système (osx) gère les ventilateurs quand il est lancé non ? pas pendant la phase le démarrage ?
ça voudrait dire que lorsque tu changes le disque dur et que c'est un disque dur avec un firmware apple (tout bien comme il faut) mais qu'il n'a pas encore d'os installé dessus : les ventilos tournent à mort ?
C'est étonnant non ?

C'est d'autant plus étonnant que normalement dans ces machines la, on préconise de mettre le ssd a la place du superdrive justement pour éviter les soucis de ventilos qui s'emballent. 
Ce que j'aurais du faire d'ailleurs.

Donc le disque dur d'origine deviendrait un disque de données et n'aurait plus de système sur lequel on démarrerait... puisque c'est le ssd qui aurait ce rôle.
Et selon ce que tu dis alors les ventilos devraient tourner à fond ... ? Or ce n'est pas ce que disent les centres agrées apple qui font ce genre de changement.


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2016)

sandykil a dit:


> 1) Je n'ai pas d'os fonctionnel sur ce disque là... 2) j'ai du faire une betise et le formater sans faire expres et du coup il ne démarre pas sur un OSX donc pas de mac control fans de dispo. 3) c'est sur le ssd que j'ai remis ma time machine et que j'ai installé mac control fans mais la ce ssd n'est plus dans mon imac actuellement


Moi si je lis...
1) donc ce disque interne est vide ?
2) ou est le SSD ?
3) ce n'est pas clair, ou est ce SSD ?

*Edit :* à lire à partir du message #37


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Moi si je lis...
> 1) donc ce disque interne est vide ?
> Ce disque est vide je pense oui (en réalité je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé pour que l'os qui était dessus ne charge plus donc je pense avoir fait une erreur de manip et l'avoir formaté)
> 2) ou est le SSD ?
> ...


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

Bon
j'ai remis mon ssd dans l'imac à la place de mon dur d'origine. Je me suis dis quitte a ce que ça fasse tourner les ventilos ben autant avoir le sdd dedans et tout seul.
Les ventilos se mettent a plein puissance au démarrage puis quand l'OSX est lancé mac control fans reprend le controle et les redescend à vitesse normale. 
Cependant et bien on dirait que je n'ai pas un ssd dans l'imac, c'est lent, j'avais changé car dans mon lightroom ça mettait des plombes a faire une bricole... ben la c'est pareil voir pire...
J'ai fait un PRAM et un SMC apres avoir remis mon ssd, j'ai installé trim enabler... et rien y fait.

J'avoue que j'en ai très très marre et que j'aimerai avoir 4000 euros pour m'acheter un mac pro.
Je ne bosse qu'avec final cut et lightroom sur ce mac et du coup je suis vraiment handicapée.

Si vous avez des idées je prends car la je sature, je me retrouve avec un imac invendable en plus car même quand je le remets dans sa config initiale et bien les ventilateurs tournent pleine balle donc c'est vraiment pas bon là.

Merci d'avance à ceux qui voudront bien m'aider.


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2016)

Dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, ton SSD est bien sélectionné ?


sandykil a dit:


> j'ai installé trim enabler.


Tu peux virer Trim enabler, maintenant sous El Capitan on utilise une ligne de commande qui est celle-ci...

*sudo trimforce enable
*
...un mot de passe est demandé que l'on tape en aveugle, c'est normal.

Mais pour que cela soit bien en compte, il faut redémarrer sur la partition Recovery HD en redémarrant tout en maintenant la touche Alt qui la fera apparaître. Il ne suffit que de lancer le Terminal et de taper la commande citée plus haut.


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, ton SSD est bien sélectionné ?


Oui je viens justement de le faire  et ça ne change rien


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2016)

Relis la réponse #40 car j'ai édité mon message.

Sinon, la version de OS X qui est dans le SSD est une clean install ou une copie de Time Machine ?

Si c'est une copie, tu réinjectes les mêmes dysfonctionnements. Le mieux est quand même de faire une clean install et de réinstaller tous ses logiciels un par un, là au moins tu repars sur une base saine.


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

ok locke j'ai bien vu ton post 40 et je vais tenter la commande trim à la main. 
Et en effet ce n'est pas une clean install mails une Time machine. 
Je vais donc relancer une install propre mais je dois dire que cela ne m'arrange pas du tout du tout vu le tas de sauvegarde que je vais devoir faire pour mes catalogues LR ! 
Mais bon je vais tenter. 
Et si je fais une clean install je devrais quand même faire le trim à la main sous El Capitan ?
Merci pour ton temps en tous cas. 
Ça m'embête quand même de pas avoir compris pourquoi quand je remets le disque d'origine les ventilo sont tournent ...
Je viendrais vous donner des nouvelles apres la clean install.


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2016)

sandykil a dit:


> Et si je fais une clean install je devrais quand même faire le trim à la main sous El Capitan ?


Une fois que le trim est activé, ça ne changera pas tant que l'on ne le désactive pas.

Pour la lenteur, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, tu as réinjecté des problèmes existants, alors SSD ou pas ça se trainera.


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

ok alors je vais faire mes sauvegardes et je réinstalle et ensuite je vous dis. 
Et question subsidiaire : ou peut on acheter un SSD de 1to avec un firmware validé par Apple et combien ça coûte ? Avez vous des adresses ? Des sites ? Car sur le site d'Apple je ne vois pas de pièces à vendre.


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2016)

sandykil a dit:


> Et question subsidiaire : ou peut on acheter un SSD de 1to avec un firmware validé par Apple et combien ça coûte ?


Que ce soit dans un Apple Store ou un magasin habilité pour les réparations, aucune pièce détachée ne sera vendue. On ne trouvera jamais de SSD ou disque dur à plateaux certifiés Apple dans un magasin.

Apple a laissé la porte ouverte aux disques durs non certifiés avec la commande trimforce depuis la version de Yosemite en 10.10.4, donc ce n'est plus un problème. Et pour information, en l'absence de l'activation du trim, les SSD ont en interne une fonction Garbage Collector _(ramasse miettes)_ qui optimise les lectures/écritures. Le seul inconvénient est qu'il faille laisser le disque dur sans activité, par exemple la nuit.


----------



## sandykil (5 Février 2016)

Oui mais la tu parles uniquement du trim ? moi je parle du fait que les punaises de ventilo de mettent à hurler !! Donc aucune façon de changer un disque dur sur un 2010 sans passer par Apple ou un réparateur Apple ??
Ça paraît quand même aberrant non ?


----------



## sandykil (6 Février 2016)

Là tout de suite si par exemple je voulais changer mon disque dur d'origine s'il était mort, je pourrais le faire comment alors ?
Obligée de passer par apple ou par un réparateur apple ? 
On peut pas changer soi meme un disque dur sur les modeles comme le miens de 2010 sans avoir ce soucis de ventilos ?
C'est pas possible un truc pareil ?!


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Que ce soit dans un Apple Store ou un magasin habilité pour les réparations, aucune pièce détachée ne sera vendue. On ne trouvera jamais de SSD ou disque dur à plateaux certifiés Apple dans un magasin.





sandykil a dit:


> Oui mais la tu parles uniquement du trim ?


Il ne me semble pas, pièce détachée sous-entend aussi un disque dur. 


sandykil a dit:


> 1) Là tout de suite si par exemple je voulais changer mon disque dur d'origine s'il était mort, je pourrais le faire comment alors ?
> 2) Obligée de passer par apple ou par un réparateur apple ?
> 3) On peut pas changer soi meme un disque dur sur les modeles comme le miens de 2010 sans avoir ce soucis de ventilos ?
> C'est pas possible un truc pareil ?!


1) ben en en achetant un neuf bien sûr et en l'installant
2) non, c'est possible de passer par un SAV mais la facture sera un peu salée
3) on peut changer le disque dur avec n'importe lequel acheté sur Amazon, MacWay, etc. Le problème est que le firmware ne sera pas modifié suivant le protocole d'Apple et que les ventilos tourneront à fond si on n'utilise pas un logiciel comme Macs Fan Control.

J'avais changé le mien dans mon iMac de 2011 et cette solution fonctionnait très bien. Je précise que je faisais de la 3D et que les ventilos s'emballaient lors des rendus, ce qui est tout fait normal, mais ne me causait pas de soucis majeure.


----------



## sandykil (6 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Il ne me semble pas, pièce détachée sous-entend aussi un disque dur.
> 
> 1) ben en en achetant un neuf bien sûr et en l'installant


Ma question concerne le changement d'un disque dur a plateau en prenant en compte que je ne veux pas que les ventilos s'emballent. Tu me dis plus haut qu'ils ne vendent pas de pièces détachées et donc pas de disque dur avec le firmware modifié ...
Donc ma question est :
peut on changer soi même un disque dur à plateau sur un imac 27 pouces sans avoir le problème des ventilos qui s'emballent ?
et si oui quel disque dur prendre dans ce cas ?


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2016)

Je crois que tu ne comprends pas, donc en clair, c'est *NON*.

Si tu dois acheter un disque dur à plateaux certifié par Apple avec le firmware de modifié pour que OS X gère les ventilateurs, il te faudra passer obligatoirement par un SAV. Est-ce plus clair ?

Comme un Apple Store ou magasin habilité ne vend *jamais* à l'unité ce type de disque, il te faudra déposer ton iMac et payer la facture comprenant le disque et le démontage/remontage.

Tu peux changer le disque dur à plateaux par un autre qui ne sera jamais certifié Apple, mais il te faudra utiliser un logiciel comme Macs Fan Control.


----------



## sandykil (6 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Je crois que tu ne comprends pas, donc en clair, c'est *NON*.
> 
> Si tu dois acheter un disque dur à plateaux certifié par Apple avec le firmware de modifié pour que OS X gère les ventilateurs, il te faudra passer obligatoirement par un SAV. Est-ce plus clair ?
> 
> ...



OK !
là je comprends, merci 

Maintenant je viens de voir cela : 
http://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/12/17/imac-et-sonde-de-temperature-owc-a-une-solution/
Et donc le cable serait celui la pour moi :
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/DIDIMACHDD09/
Avez vous déjà testé cela ? ou eu des retours ?


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2016)

Oui, c'est bien la seule solution sans logiciel si on veut changer le disque dur à plateaux non certifié Apple. D'ailleurs, il n'y a que OWC qui vend ce type de câble. Je n'ai pas testé, peu de membres l'ont fait, mais ceux qui ont passé le cap ne se sont jamais plaints.

J'aurais du y penser d'ailleurs, chez eux, il y a aussi un kit qui permet de garder le disque dur à plateaux et d'installer un SSD.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Février 2016)

Quel intérêt quand un petit logiciel gratuit fait cela?


----------



## sandykil (6 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> J'aurais du y penser d'ailleurs, chez eux, il y a aussi un kit qui permet de garder le disque dur à plateaux et d'installer un SSD.



Et bien oui et c'est justement cela que j'ai tenté comme le montre cette vidéo là : 





il suffit théoriquement d'acheter un cable en Y pour pour voir alimenter le disque dur SSD et on le positionne a coté du disque a plateau comme à 6,28mn de la vidéo.
able ici :
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00BBDL17G/...0BBDL17G&linkCode=df0&hvdev=c&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=

Je l'ai fait sur un de mes imacs mi 2010 il y a qq mois en installant un ssd de 500 go crucial m550 et aucun soucis. J'ai meme fait un fusion driver derriere et tout roule.
Et la j'ai voulu reproduire l'opération avec un mac identique et un SSD samsung 1To, et là j'ai les ventilos qui s’emballent de façon systématique... et j'ai également testé avec un SSD crucial 500go MX200.

Du coup je me demande s'il n'y a pas qq chose d'autre, un probleme de masse qq part ou autre car tous mes ventilateurs s'emballent et pas seulement celui du disque dur ....


----------



## sandykil (6 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Quel intérêt quand un petit logiciel gratuit fait cela?


L’intérêt est double à mon sens :
1 - ne pas réguler la vitesse du ventilateur du HDD à l'aveugle mais bien en se basant sur une sonde existante et fonctionnelle.
2 - ne pas avoir les ventilos qui turbinent comme des fous à l'allumage de l'imac
ce qui pour la revente n'est pas négligeable, car pour une personne novice ça peut faire fuir très vite à mon sens !

Après il y a un logiciel payant qui se base sur des données réelles du disque pour réguler la vitesse du ventilo du disque dur, il est à 32.40€ mais vous aurez toujours le soucis des ventilos qui tournent à fond au démarrage. Et ça dans jusqu'au lancement de l'OSX et du logiciel en question.
https://sites.fastspring.com/hddfancontrol/instant/hddfancontrol


----------



## sandykil (6 Février 2016)

Je vous poste mes avancées car il y en a : 
J'ai réussi à faire fonctionner ensemble mon disque dur d'origine à plateaux, mon SSD samsung EVO 850 1To et mon superdrive.
En fait j'avais un problème de masse je pense ou de deux choses qui faisaient un contact anormal à l’arrière de la carte mère. Je ne sais pas exactement quoi mais ça mettait le système en "défaut" et du coup les ventilateurs se mettaient à turbiner.

Une fois avoir tout démonter de nouveau et avoir fais poussière et place nette dans les "noeuds" de câbles ajoutés le soucis des ventilateurs en furie à disparu à ma plus grande joie !

Je peux donc vous affirmer à l'heure actuelle que la solution d'ajouter un disque dur SSD samasung EVO 850 1To dans un imac 27 de mi 2010 est possible grâce à la vidéo et au câble en Y que je vous ai mis dans mon post #55
Mes deux iMacs de 2010 fonctionnent désormais comme cela, et c'est vraiment top !

N'hésitez pas si vous avez des questions je serai ravie de partager mon expérience 

Merci à vous et un gros merci à toi Locke de m'avoir expliqué et parfois rééxpliqué avec patience et courtoisie


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2016)

sandykil a dit:


> Et ça dans jusqu'au lancement de l'OSX et du logiciel en question.
> https://sites.fastspring.com/hddfancontrol/instant/hddfancontrol


Et nous on te parle de Macs Fan Control depuis le début et qui est gratuit ! Tu as essayé au moins ?


----------



## sandykil (6 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Et nous on te parle de Macs Fan Control depuis le début et qui est gratuit ! Tu as essayé au moins ?


Bien sur que j'ai essayé et je suis désolée mais mac control fans ne se base pas sur des données réelles pour contrôler la vitesse du ventilo du disque dur. ON peut le mettre en automatique basé sur la sonde mais si la sonde n'est pas branchée .... ! et on peut gérer une vitesse soi meme mais je ne trouve pas ça bien. 
De plus pour moi ce n'est pas une bonne solution d'utiliser des logiciels car quoi qu'il arrive il faut attendre qu'ils soient lancé pour que le ventilo baisse de régime !

Moi je préfère donc une solution matérielle qui fasse en sorte que tout soit ok dès le démarrage du mac et que l'os lui même gère ses ventilos.

Mais si vous êtes contents du mac control fans alors c'est cool, l'essentiel et de partager les infos non ?
Et là je pense avoir partagé une expérience concluante de mon point vue alors je l'ai juste relatée


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2016)

sandykil a dit:


> De plus pour moi ce n'est pas une bonne solution d'utiliser des logiciels car quoi qu'il arrive il faut attendre qu'ils soient lancé pour que le ventilo baisse de régime !


Et pourtant je n'ai jamais eu les ventilos à fond lors d'un démarrage ou redémarrage, jamais aucun problème comme tu le mentionnes.

Quand au câble spécifique, il a fallu attendre un bon moment avant que OWC en fasse fabriquer un, car avant il n'y avait QUE la solution logicielle.


----------



## asus27 (7 Février 2016)

Bonjour

Je rebondis sur le sujet car j'utilise SSD FAN CONTROL pour gérer le ventilateur.
Je voudrais comprendre le fonctionnement de cette sonde:

Nous sommes bien d'accord, le câble de la sonde est en l'air donc branché à rien, et il n'a pas le shunt dans mon cas.

Au petit matin j'allume mon Mac, pas de soucis de soufflerie pendant le boot, après le logiciel fait le nécessaire pour gérer la ventilation. A midi je décide de redémarrer le Mac, là comme dit plus haut, la ventilation monte a plus de 5000trs pendant le boot puis redescend avant que le bureau ne s'affiche.

Tout ceci est le fonctionnement actuel de mon imac mi-2010, et cela me convient.

Petite expérience sans utiliser le logiciel SSD fan control :
Au petit matin j'allume l'ordinateur, les ventilateurs tournes à vitesse normal puis petit à petit ils vont monter dans les tours par pallier et ce sur plusieurs minutes jusqu'à plus de 5000trs/min , un vrai vacarne 

Comment tout cela fonctionne? La sonde n'est plus branchée pourquoi l ordi a froid ne lance t il pas les ventilons a fond tout de suite? Pourquoi par palier? C'est certain l'info de température du disque n'est plus reçue, alors il utilise l'info d'une autre sonde pour augmenter la ventilation ? 

Voilà je voulais comprendre comment tout cela est géré  merci par avance

Fab


----------



## sandykil (7 Février 2016)

Bonjour
Alors je vais apporter ma modeste contribution d'après ce que moi j'ai testé avec mon imac mi 2010 ces derniers jours.

Dans le cas ou la sonde est en l'air :
A mon sens les ventilos doivent tourner à fond lorsque le mac boot car si la sonde est en l'air et que tu gères les ventilos de façon logicielle (au moins celui du disque dur) alors il faut belle et bien attendre que ce logiciel démarre pour qu'il puisse les gérer.

Et pour ça apparemment Locke n'est pas d'accord avec moi, mais je ne vois pas comment, logiquement, ce serait possible autrement. A part si la sonde est shuntée bien sur, et a part si la sonde reste branché sur le disque d'origine même s'il ne sert plus.

Le seul logiciel qui se base sur autre chose que la sonde c'est hddcontrolfan qui lui est payant et se base sur des données réelles qu'il prend sur le disque directement. Mais logiquement on devrait toujours avoir les ventilos qui se mettent a tourner lors du boot si une sonde est en l'air ... même avec ce logiciel là.

Ceci dit ce que tu décris est étonnant, car moi quand j'avais la sonde en l'air et pas de logiciel pour gérer les ventilos et bien ils s'emballaient tout de suite à fond !




asus27 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Au petit matin j'allume mon Mac, pas de soucis de soufflerie pendant le boot, après le logiciel fait le nécessaire pour gérer la ventilation. A midi je décide de redémarrer le Mac, là comme dit plus haut, la ventilation monte a plus de 5000trs pendant le boot puis redescend avant que le bureau ne s'affiche.
> Fab


Ce qui est bizarre chez toi c'est que la soufflerie soit aléatoire ...


----------



## asus27 (7 Février 2016)

Salut,

Non ce n' est pas aléatoire, qds l' ordi est "froid" lors du boot pas de ventilation audible, mais après une quinzaine de minutes, si je reboot, là, les ventilo tourneront très vite avant que le logiciel en prenne le contrôle.

A froid sans logiciel : "la puce" qui gère les ventilateurs ne reçoit pas l' information température du disque, donc palier par palier la vitesse augmente pour arriver à des vitesses max. je ne vois que ça puisque la sonde n' est branchée a rien.

ce mode de fonctionnement ne me dérange nullement, je voulais juste comprendre le principe de fonctionnement.

Fab


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2016)

Tiens, tiens, tiens... http://www.macg.co/pas-a-pas/changer-le-disque-dur-dun-imac-27-pouces-mi-2011-92914 ...très intéressante la lecture, n'est-ce pas.


----------



## asus27 (7 Février 2016)

Salut Locke

104€ la sonde... Oui pour une revente mais si l' iMac reste a la maison ça ira, en tous les cas merci pour ces news

Fab


----------

